# LR2->LR3 - Transferring Catalogs/ratings/settings/etc



## dcmountaineer (Nov 20, 2009)

Is it possible to transfer catalogs/ratings/edits/settings from one version of lightroom to the next? The reason I ask is that I currently have the 30-day trial of LR2 and I am thinking about hopping on the LR3 Beta to see what that's alll about.

Is there an easy way to transfer the work I've already done like the catalogs, ratings, etc?  

Thanks


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Beta is just a beta...  It's not really meant to be your main program.

But,

As far as I can remember - when I upgraded from LR1 to LR2, my catalogs weren't an issue.  They're saved separately from the software, so you just have to tell it where to look.

All you have to do is import your catalog to the new version.  I don't think I even had to do that, with the upgrade - I think it was just automatic.

Worst case, all you have to do is import it.

EDIT

All of your ratings, settings, and all that are saved into the .XMP sidecar, which stays with the original photo (unless you moved or deleted it - which you shouldn't do).

I'm sure LR3 will be able to read the sidecars from LR2.  _Not_ being able to would just be stupid - I'm sure Adobe is smarter than that.


----------



## icassell (Nov 20, 2009)

Someone who's using it should correct me, but I think I read that the Beta of LR3 won't import the catalog.  I'm sure the final release will, however, or there will be a boatload of angry LR2 users out there who won't upgrade.


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 20, 2009)

icassell said:


> Someone who's using it should correct me, but I think I read that the Beta of LR3 won't import the catalog.



You are correct.

Straight from Adobe:

http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/entitlement/index.cfm?e=labs_lightroom3



> This download will install the Lightroom 3 beta and will work independently alongside your installation of Lightroom 1 or higher. *The beta version is intended to provide an opportunity to give feedback and as such, does not read, upgrade or import catalogs from previous versions of Lightroom.* If you currently own Lightroom, please continue to use Lightroom 1 or higher for your primary workflow needs.



EDIT

Damnit.  I wasn't going to download the beta.  I was going to just wait till it was actually released...
Well, I did it - because of you guys, lol.

I haven't really messed with it a whole lot yet, but the first cool thing I noticed is that it looks like you can export directly to Flickr...


----------



## DScience (Nov 20, 2009)

O|||||||O said:


> I haven't really messed with it a whole lot yet, but the first cool thing I noticed is that it looks like you can export directly to Flickr...



U can do that with LR2 also


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 20, 2009)

DScience said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't really messed with it a whole lot yet, but the first cool thing I noticed is that it looks like you can export directly to Flickr...
> ...



You can?  How?

edit
I think I figured it out.


----------



## dcmountaineer (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmmm.  I guess I'll just hang with LR2 for a while then and wait for the full version of LR3 to release.

I  havent downloaded LR3-Beta yet, so those who have can probably field this question.  Can you only work with one image at a time?  Does it not allow you to manage 'new' catalogs, folders?  Or does it only not allow you to import catalogs?


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 21, 2009)

You can't import your existing catalog, but you can import your photos and make a new one.

Any edits you did in LR2 are still there when you import.


----------

